# 2007 / 2006 Specialized Allez Pro



## wbb (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi!

Anyone in the Forum own one? I have never seen the Pro in person - at LBS or on the road.

What is it like? What color did you select - yellow or red? Any mods from stock specs?

What is the cost of the frame? I am a 52 CM. 

FYI - I started with an Allez Triple ( 2004 model ) and now ride an Allez Elite Triple ( 2006 Model ). 

New to cycling - rail to trail - W & OD - N. VA. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

*it looks like this*

hi..

this is the 2007 allez pro (frameset) . its no longer mine now


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

i thought the 07 allez pro was only yellow or red?


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

*prolly not found in the US*

.... you can find this frameset in europe, asia....go check spez european websites.. this is listed as a frameset.


----------

